# A great day with the dogs.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I decided to go out and try calling some coyotes in this weekend, and wow I actually did. I got this first guy on the way out.








After making it to my spot, I called for about 10 minutes when suddenly a coyote popped out 25 yrds away on a full tear right at me. I don't know who was more scared, him or me. After my slight heart attack went away I ripped some shots at him but never connected. He was only 50 yrds away the first shot, but man those things can fly. I called another one into 200 yards but he knew something was up and I only had a 2x scope on the ar. so I decided not to take the shot. I will be putting a better scope on this week.










No laughing at the camo I used a blind. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good for you fixedblade !!!! That's some good calling...you must be pretty good... 8) 8) 

Last saturday we saw something running that was bigger than a coyote, he didn't run or look like a dog, I bet he was running close to 25 mph and he was very dark in color. What do ya think that was ??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

As a matter of fact, he kind of looked like this....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a ****er spaniel. Or it could have been my secret weapon I use while coyote hunting. I use a live decoy very similar to that picture you posted .45. It drives those teritorial little buggers crazy.


----------

